# How often do you put your puppy in the crate?



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

When he was younger I didn't put him in enough, now at 5 months I do it when I am not right in sight, or if he is doing something I don't want him to do, like barking at me, it calms him down. I suggest you crate her if she is not right with you within a few yards but never for very long.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you have your house training record chart to share yet? *insert smiley!*


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I have 2 days so far and figured that I would do one more day and then share. So far, aside from when i feed her, when she wakes and when she goes to bed, there isn't much of a pattern that I can see so I'm hoping the third day may reveal something.:crossfing
I think I need to crate her a bit more often but I just love having her with me. I tend to keep a very close eye on her and then as soon as I turn my back, she has an accident.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I only crate at night or if I leave the house and no one is home. My foster does have accidents but they are getting fewer and fewer. Your pup is still young, accidents happen!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

We put Joey in his crate every night, whenever we leave the house, and for his nap. At your pups age whenever Joey ploped on the floor and fell asleep i would pick him up and put him in. Just to get him used to sleeping in the crate. Ofcourse now he sleeps outside his crate on and off throughout the day, but his primary sleeping place is his crate, which he knows.


----------



## Okamiko (Sep 9, 2010)

I got Sophie a couple days ago

Since the day I got her I have been real strong with Crate training her. I put Sophie in her crate which is down stairs in my living room in a quiet corner away from the window's so the sun would not hit the crate and I also cover it up to simulate a den like settings. She is in her crate if I have to walk away from her to keep her out of trouble (which is for a brief moment and I give her a toy to chew on while she waits for me to return), She's also in the crate at night and if she is fussing I will sit on my couch and say "Hush" or "Quiet" and wait for her to go quiet for at least five minutes before going to let her out so she may go potty, becaue if I let her out when she's fussing thats just tells her "If I cry and bark enough mom will come and let me out!" and thats not what I want to send across to her. I also put her in the crate when I'm gone. So far she's doing real good with the crate training! Today I have seen her walk right into her crate (I always leave it open when she's out ) and fell asleep on her bed inside the crate and took a nap.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank usually only was crated at night or when we weren't home. Other than that he stayed in the gated kitchen/laundry room area until he was house broke.


----------



## Chelsea10 (Aug 6, 2010)

Our Chelsea is 4 1/2 months and we only recently have started letting her roam the house without someone within a yard of her, if and only if she has recently gone potty. When she was Dakota's age she was gated in our kitchen and her crate was in there as well with the door open. We spent a ton of time on our kitchen floor (not so comfy!) when we were home and she was awake. We always crated her when we left and at bedtime. When we first started letting her out of the gated area she started having accidents on our carpet. It was a short lived problem because we started being right on top of her and grabbing her to take her outside if she even sniffed the ground or circled BUT it took a lot of effort to break that habit because it has to be consistent correction. Like your puppy, she was quick as a whip to squat if you turned your head! 
I am a believer that crating and confining as well as regular potty runs are the fast way to house break a puppy...don't worry they grow into reliable house dogs eventually!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Emma is doing very well with potty training. As far as crating she sleeps in her crate at night. We still get up in the night to take her out but she is having UTI symptoms or whatever we find out it is...so we don't want her to suffer. BUT she gets kinda riled up and nippy, then I will crate her for a few minutes til she calms down... I don't like doing this as it feels like punishment.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I put Daisy in her crate at night and if I have to leave the house. I should probably do it more though, because, just like Dakota, I swear as soon as I turn my head she pees in the house! Actually, I'm afraid to say it, but I think today is our first day we haven't had one inside accident. Well, there may have been one, but my DH and kids mopped the floor when I was gone, so I'm not really sure if what I found when I came home was pee or left over water they forgot to clean up!! :yuck:


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep - I spoke too soon. We let her have her naps out of the crate. She just woke up form a nap but I couldn't rush her out right away because I was in the bathroom. She walked in to say hi to me, we walked out together and she squatted right in front of me - she doesn't even pretend to try to get outside! I guess I should crate her during her naps, but she HATES the crate during the day.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo was only in his crate at night and when home alone. Other than that he had most of the apartment with a gate restricting him from going into the kitchen and bathroom. We took that away at 3 months and he still doesn't go into the kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

When Tyson came home he was in the crate for night time, whenever I had to have a shower and whenever I went out and no one was there to watch him. Now he mostly just goes in at night for bedtime, and occasionally during the day when no one else is around but I have slowly started to leave him in the kitchen on his own with toys and way more room to play but so far I am always close by or checking in on him or in the kitchen with him sitting at the table. But my goal is to eventually give him the kitchen for day time whenever I have to run out.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Luke is 11 weeks and is crated at night for sleeping, but he sleeps in the same room with me. He's really good with his crate. I also crate him if I leave the house for errands, but I wouldn't guess more than a couple hours tops each day. He's out and about when I'm home. When I shower, I just close him into the bathroom area with me -- it's hardwoods -- and he usually just lays outside the shower door until I get done. The first couple of times he would stand up against the shower door and bark at me, but now he's used to it and either plays with a toy or sleeps.

He still has occasional accidents, but it's rare because I am always taking him out. He has only had about three poop accidents the entire time he's been with us (since 8 weeks), but he has had more tinkle accidents.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Chopin came home Sunday and is crated at night and when theres no one home. she doe soooo well in the crate from day one, i was so suprised!! he cries for about 5 minutes after i i take him for poppy in the middle of the night but settles down after i ignore him. he gets a few toys in the caret and is sooo good.
hes had a few accidents but they were usually my fault, i didn't see the signs : no accidents yet today though! 
I have a question though, when he goes outside, its never the same place. he always goes in a different spot. what should i do?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Abby, I just go to his potty area on the grass and stand in one spot and give him the full 8 foot leash and his potty command. He walks around me and goes potty. I don't move at all. If I want him to go poop as well I just give him an extra minute and repeat the command. If he doesn't go I leave. Then we go inside right away. Before walks we always go to his potty spot so that he always goes there and doesn't wait for a walk before going.

We did take our other dog the first time and gave her the command. Cosmo saw her go pee and started peeing himself. He could probably also smell all of her past piddles in the grass. Since then he's associated the command and the spot with potty.ytttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt678 (sorry, that was my cat. I guess he felt like contributing)


----------

